
Only One of Six Air Force F-35s Could Actually Take Off During Testing - pohl
http://fortune.com/2016/04/28/f-35-fails-testing-air-force/
======
aurizon
And General Bullfly, of the airforce, used this to justify a six-fold increase
in the program - yes, that must have been what happened.

